# Pomona Qualifying



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Greg Anderson Ends Pomona Qualifying #1* 
Saturday, 11 February 2006 







 
POMONA, Calif. (February 11, 2006) – For Greg Anderson and his KB Racing LLC/Summit Racing Equipment Pro Stock Pontiac GTO, qualifying has ended at the season-opening NHRA CARQUEST Auto Parts Winternationals with the reigning and three-time NHRA POWERade Pro Stock champion on top of the qualifying ladder. 

Anderson’s best of four runs over the Auto Club Raceway at Pomona quarter-mile was a track-record pass of 6.665 seconds, good for No.1. Anderson will square off against Bob Panella, Jr., who drives a Chevrolet Cobalt, in the opening round. Panella qualified No. 16 with an elapsed time of 6.724 seconds. 

“You’re always a little anxious when you roll out for the season opener that you’re not going to perform well enough and that other people are going to make huge gains over the winter,” said Anderson. 

“It’s obvious that quite a few guys have done their homework. It’s going to take a 100 percent effort on behalf of this team tomorrow in order to get our Summit Racing Pontiac GTO to the finish line. We’re cautiously optimistic though, and we’re happy with our results so far, but we know it’s going to take an even better effort on Sunday to win the race. We have a lot of work to do yet.”

For Anderson, it was his 41st career No. 1 qualifying effort, his third at Pomona Raceway and his second at the Winternationals. 

“We’ll have to stay out of that right lane on Sunday,” continued Anderson. “The starting line is tricky in that right lane – like staging on a banana peel. It’s throwing crew chiefs fits out there. The starting line – the initial 30-40 feet – is real thin on the rubber. It’s something that’s not going to change for tomorrow. It could be one of those crew chief’s races at the end. I think I have a couple of the best in our camp. We’ll have to drive a good race, prepare a great car like we did this afternoon and then we’ll have a chance.”

Anderson’s teammate, Jason Line, qualified his KB Racing LLC/Summit Racing Equipment Pontiac GTO in the No. 5 position.

Anderson begins his quest for the CarQuest Winternationals Pro Stock title on Sunday with eliminations for all classes beginning at 11 a.m. All times are local Pomona time (PST) and subject to change at anytime. 

Qualifying highlights for the 46th annual NHRA CARQUEST Auto Parts Winternationals can be seen on ESPN2 on Saturday (Feb. 11) from 10 p.m. until 12 midnight. ESPN2 will also air same-day television coverage of eliminations from 7:30 until 10:30 p.m. on Sunday (Feb. 12). The elimination show repeats early Tuesday morning from 3-5 a.m. Television times are Eastern Time (ET) and subject to change at anytime. Check local listings.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Jason Line Quals In Fifth At Pomona*

*Jason Line Quals In Fifth At Pomona* 
Saturday, 11 February 2006 







 
POMONA, Calif. (February 11, 2006) – Jason Line drove his KB Racing LLC/Summit Racing Equipment Pro Stock Pontiac GTO, to the No. 5 qualifying position on the final qualifying ladder for the season-opening NHRA CARQUEST Auto Parts Winternationals. 

The best of four runs for Line was a 6.689 seconds at 206.95 mph over the Auto Club Raceway at Pomona quarter-mile track. In the opening round of eliminations tomorrow, Line will face Greg Stanfield. Stanfield qualified No. 12 with a pass of 6.710 seconds.

“So far so good,” said Line after qualifying ended. “The weather is nice, we’re running decent. We’ve got one car on the pole, so we’re halfway there. Now we just need to finish the job. We’re still rusty for sure, but we’re headed in the right direction. We’re starting out a little bit better than we did last year. I’ve got no complaints, though we definitely have room for improvement on the runs. I’m pretty happy right now.” 

Line’s teammate, three-time Pro Stock POWERade champion Greg Anderson, qualified his KB Racing LLC/Summit Racing Equipment Pontiac GTO in the No. 1 position.

Line begins his quest for the CarQuest Winternationals Pro Stock title on Sunday with eliminations for all classes beginning at 11 a.m. All times are local Pomona time (PST) and subject to change at anytime. 

Qualifying highlights for the 46th annual NHRA CARQUEST Auto Parts Winternationals can be seen on ESPN2 on Saturday (Feb. 11) from 10 p.m. until 12 midnight. ESPN2 will also air same-day television coverage of eliminations from 7:30 until 10:30 p.m. on Sunday (Feb. 12). The elimination show repeats early Tuesday morning from 3-5 a.m. Television times are Eastern Time (ET) and subject to change at anytime. Check local listings.


----------

